# Fiancee Frustrated with Gus!



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Anytime be starts biting, he needs to be corrected immediately with a firm "no" and give him something he may bite. A toy, a Kong is great, a Nylabone. He needs to learn (and he will) what is proper to bite and what is not.

Can you get him a small wading pool? He is plenty old enough to have some water time. This will help him get exercise despite the heat. Start maybe with just a couple of inches of water, and throw some favorite toys in. He will probably love it, and have fun jumping in and out. He will get good exercise while staying nice and cool!


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Wonderful suggestion about the pool.
Not to criticize your fiancee, but it is important to differentiate between what we wish would happen (no biting, or for the puppy to immediately stop biting just because we wish it) and what is realistic (7 week old puppies bite everything their mouths touch. It is a long training process to teach them to only bite on their toys)
Puppies are very much like children. Just because we wish that 16 month old children will control their emotions (ie, not have melt downs) doesn't make it happen. If we "train" a 16 month old, and keep positively reinforcing that training, eventually that baby will mature to the point where he will control his emotions.


----------



## Augustus McCrae (Jun 10, 2007)

We are trying to be firm with the biting, but it seems like all he really wants to do is jump around and bite. We have gotten a pool, so far he seems comfortable getting in it for a second, but not really playing with it. He isn't bad, I think he is actually pretty good, he just requires a lot of patience. Any other puppy activities we haven't tried?


----------



## ShadowsParents (Feb 27, 2007)

I"m really surprised to hear its so rough. At 7 weeks of age I recall they sleep quite a bit and play quite a bit. Regardless of the weather, I dont think 7 weeks is old enough to be taking him for a LONG walk. Running around the house and yard should be enough at this age, right?


----------



## lovestofly (Feb 25, 2007)

Do you play tug, throw a small ball and get him to go after it?? Those activities seem to help wear them down. At 7 weeks those teeth are like little razor blades and we had bloody arms for quite a while, and ripped clothes, they like to tug at anything your wearing. It is frustrating but it will pass with some patience and positive reinforcement. He's a baby, it just takes time.


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

Your fiancee sounds like me when Rosco was 12 weeks old. It was SOO frustrating. Because he NEVER listened to me...still doesn't sometimes. But the biting will eventually go away. and now that he realizes i'm second in command when my boyfriend is gone he listens more. It just takes some work and patience. She needs to work with him and spend more time with him. Eventually he'll realize she's not a littermate. Rosco thought of me as his littermate....


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

The sad news is that you are only at the beginning of a long training process.

First of all, sign him up for puppy kindergarten, that interaction alone will tire him out one night a week, and give you guys instruction on how to deal with him.

Sometimes they bite when they are tired. Put him in his crate for nap if he is due for one.

A tube sock filled with ice cubes and tied at the other end makes a great chew toy and helps with the teething.

At this age he is just a little baby and should not be going for long walks. You need to wear him out in other ways. Sometimes just a good training session is enough to mentally wear them out.


----------



## Augustus McCrae (Jun 10, 2007)

We are planning on taking him to Puppy K., but they only accept puppies at 10 weeks. He isn't that bad altogether, I think that we are doing a pretty good job so far. It was just tough coming home today with her so frustrated. I actually think we are doing pretty well; we just started using the clicker and he is sitting pretty regularly with treats offered. 2 weeks w/o uninterrupted sleep is wearing us both down a little. But it's all worth it when he's cute, which is usually!


----------



## Augustus McCrae (Jun 10, 2007)

By the way, how far is too far for a walk? I usually walk for about 10-15 every morning when he gets up at 5:30 or 6.


----------



## Denali and Gretzky's Mom (Jun 26, 2006)

Augustus McCrae said:


> We are planning on taking him to Puppy K., but they only accept puppies at 10 weeks. He isn't that bad altogether, I think that we are doing a pretty good job so far. It was just tough coming home today with her so frustrated. I actually think we are doing pretty well; we just started using the clicker and he is sitting pretty regularly with treats offered. 2 weeks w/o uninterrupted sleep is wearing us both down a little. But it's all worth it when he's cute, which is usually!


OK, I hate to admit this....

When Denali was a little puppy we had some very serious discussions about whether or not we should have even gotten him. We were so frustrated with him (a lot of the time) we wondered if we were well-equipped enough to keep him. We agonized for weeks over all his annoying puppy behaviors, but we kept at it with the training, etc. Now we have a WONDERFUL well-behaved part of our family. I guess what I'm saying is "this too shall pass." BTW, giving him back was never REALLY an option, but we were at our wit's end.

I agree with all the strategies previous posters mentioned. But he is still a very small puppy. He will learn because it sounds like you guys are willing to teach him and train him.

Good luck!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

He is SEVEN weeks old. He is not even old enough to be away from his littermates yet. He cannot be expected to do anything at ALL other than be a tiny, baby, exploring PUPPY. It is ILLEGAL in my state to even sell a puppy younger than 8 weeks.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Augustus McCrae said:


> By the way, how far is too far for a walk? I usually walk for about 10-15 every morning when he gets up at 5:30 or 6.


At that age, I did not even take my puppy out of our yard. He did not take a walk around the block until he was about 16 weeks.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I would take him on short walks, but no more than a block and not at all if you're in the city and dogs are all around.


----------



## Daisy n Me (May 17, 2007)

Wow, seven weeks old is so young. He is a big pup for his age. I think Daisy was half his size at that age! Like ACC said, he is away from his litter at a really really young age. Most breeders will not let you take them until 8 weeks--this is the earliest age they are supposed to leave mom and siblings. That's what my breeder allowed. Don't get frustrated, it sounds like you are on the right track. He is just learning the world around him, and most times that is through the mouth. You really cannot expect ANYTHING from him at that age, he is such a baby. I'm surprised that he isn't sleeping a lot of the day. Try wetting a washcloth, rolling it up, and putting it in the freezer. This makes a great soothing toy. In my opinion, he is really too young to go on walks... but that is just me. Biting a lot of times means being overtired too, like it was already said. Puppies have a hard time realizing they need a nap, so if he gets nippy you might want to put him in his crate. Hang in there! My pup is 15 weeks and she is still nippy at times. It's just a learning process, because it's natural for them to use their mouths. They usually learn from their littermates what a too hard bite is. Learning not to bite is confusing for them at times I think.  It's a long road but it's worth it! Patience is key, and it sounds like you have it!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Have you tried putting a cover over his crate at night and playing music very softly? Sometimes having alittle noise helps them to sleep and the cover to make it more cavelike. I agree with him being so young away from his mama but what can you do now is the question. It is not your fault if you didnt know. I would not take him on walks but can you play in the yard starting fetch games. It sounds like he is a smart guy and may pick up on it fast. Putting things in his pool that interest him might help. I used the wet sock in the freezer with ice cubes. It really helped with the teething and biting. Put something in his mouth when he starts to bite. Tell your fiancee to be patient. It is a new baby and he will grow out of it. PATIENCE PATIENCE And MORE PATIENCE is the word of the day.


----------



## Augustus McCrae (Jun 10, 2007)

Thanks so much for all the advice. We knew he was a little young when we got him, but we really wanted to get a pup when we did. I'm a teacher and I have all day all summer long to spend with him. He does sleep quite a bit during the day; we get up at 6 and take a short walk and then he takes a nap at 10ish for quite awhile. He has been really good sleeping at night, I have really been amazed. He's coming along pretty well, we even have him sitting pretty regularly now as long we have a treat or he isn't distracted. I think that my fiancee is just getting used to a puppy; I'm a tiny bit more used to it as I have raised one before, but I am trying to correct some behavior mistakes that I made last time. This forum is great, thanks for the support!


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

Many of them love fetch, if you have a hallway this is perfect for it. It will help to tire out the pup, as well as you can begin training for this right there in your own home which he/she will take later to the out of doors and bring back a ball for you or bumper. You can also work on sits also a bit in beginning training. Little puppies also love the buster cube for feedings, it too will help tire them and make them work for there food as well as stimulate them. Outside in the yard in some shade they will do ok if you have a safe area for this puppy for a short time, it is best even in the heat to remember this puppy needs socialization and to explore it's world around him. Mouthing can be frustrating, but it is something you will work on for a bit and is good since you want too instill a good bite inhibition in the puppy now while it is young.

One thing I used that mine all loved was tube sock filled with ice, then tyed off at one end. Supervise of course, but they all loved playing with it, crushing the ice and running around with it. It keeps them occupyed for a bit also and helps to tire them and they forget all about mouthing as long as there mouth is kept busy for a bit.

Kody was seven weeks when I got him.


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

Another thing you can do at this age is start the recall game. Calling in between both of you and treat when he gets to you..Then the next one calls and treats. 
I also would not walk outside the yard, there is no telling what he would sniff up into his little system..other dogs poo may seem very interesting to him and they may also carry a parasite..


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Daisy n Me said:


> Wow, seven weeks old is so young. He is a big pup for his age. I think Daisy was half his size at that age! Like ACC said, he is away from his litter at a really really young age. Most breeders will not let you take them until 8 weeks--this is the earliest age they are supposed to leave mom and siblings. That's what my breeder allowed. Don't get frustrated, it sounds like you are on the right track. He is just learning the world around him, and most times that is through the mouth. You really cannot expect ANYTHING from him at that age, he is such a baby. I'm surprised that he isn't sleeping a lot of the day. Try wetting a washcloth, rolling it up, and putting it in the freezer. This makes a great soothing toy. In my opinion, he is really too young to go on walks... but that is just me. Biting a lot of times means being overtired too, like it was already said. Puppies have a hard time realizing they need a nap, so if he gets nippy you might want to put him in his crate. Hang in there! My pup is 15 weeks and she is still nippy at times. It's just a learning process, because it's natural for them to use their mouths. They usually learn from their littermates what a too hard bite is. Learning not to bite is confusing for them at times I think.  It's a long road but it's worth it! Patience is key, and it sounds like you have it!


I totally agree! Seven weeks is very young to take him on LONG walks. I would just take him to the corner and back and not let him get in grassy areas where he can possibly pick up something from other dogs poop. Covering the crate at night is a great idea. I have been doing that for Jasmine since we got her at 7 weeks and still cover it today at 15 months. She loves it covered at night! Patience at this age is standard! You must have LOTS of it! A seven week old puppy doesn't know NOT to bite! They play with their mouths and have to be taught not to mouth. We have all here been through the "mouthing" stage. Fortunately it doesn't last too awfully long and presents the opportunity for some good interaction and training. If you do a search on the topics you will find MOUTHING is one that has been discussed extensively and there will be some rreally good suggestions there for you. Good luck. This stage will pass!

Jazzys Mom


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

When I see the your signing name Augustus McCrae I kept wondering where I heard that name before and then it hit me LONESOME DOVE. Is that where you got it? My husband loves that miniseries and has it on dvd. Watches it once a year and whenever it comes on tv.


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

If you have a kong try puting some peanut butter in it and freezing it before you give it to him. It helps teach kongs are for biting and it takes a while for them to get the frozen pb out of it. Patience, remembering he's just a baby right now will help. Goldens like things in their mouths, your job is teaching him what is okay. Enjoy puppy class, that helps a lot!


----------



## Augustus McCrae (Jun 10, 2007)

BeauShel, yep that is where the name comes from. It's actually where we got the name Gus from, we plan on naming our next dog Woodrow


----------



## Chelsea(NL) (May 8, 2007)

Hello, Good luck with your puppy. Chelsea is 14 weeks old and today it has not stopped raining, so keeping her busy is difficult. We use ice cubes, kong, and rawhide bones. I didn't realize the amount of work it takes but I'm sure it will all be worth it. Patience is very hard to come by at times. I currently am gather a nice wardrobe with small holes in it. Be prepared the mouthing will probably last for awhile.
Jackie


----------

